# NV C2 Test



## anamariea (Feb 7, 2017)

Failed the first one and taking it again this week; the questions on the exam never seem to be the same ones on the study guides! Anyone have advice on studying? I've got questions I got wrong that I will send out; most of them are the formula-based questions.


----------



## scubajake (Mar 4, 2021)

anamariea said:


> Failed the first one and taking it again this week; the questions on the exam never seem to be the same ones on the study guides! Anyone have advice on studying? I've got questions I got wrong that I will send out; most of them are the formula-based questions.


I am taking this test soon and can't find any good practice questions. Do you have any questions I can study for the C2


----------



## scubajake (Mar 4, 2021)

anamariea said:


> Failed the first one and taking it again this week; the questions on the exam never seem to be the same ones on the study guides! Anyone have advice on studying? I've got questions I got wrong that I will send out; most of them are the formula-based questions.


where would you recommend studying for this exam? Which school?


----------

